# how to start a club.



## 43forever (Nov 10, 2011)

i dont know of any r/c racing going on here in athens ga. so i thought about starting a club. i know of a huge parking lot at a local hobby lobby and they are closed on sundays. should i ask the store manager if we could hold some races there. and also need help figuring out the easiest way to make up a portable r/c track that is cheap , durable , and easy/ quick to lay out and put away. it must fit in an 8ft truck bed. i have a few ideas but wanted to here some other ideas. any ideas would be great thanks. also wouldnt i want all racers to be in r.o.a.r so they will have the liability insurance.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

43forever said:


> i dont know of any r/c racing going on here in athens ga. so i thought about starting a club. i know of a huge parking lot at a local hobby lobby and they are closed on sundays. should i ask the store manager if we could hold some races there. and also need help figuring out the easiest way to make up a portable r/c track that is cheap , durable , and easy/ quick to lay out and put away. it must fit in an 8ft truck bed. i have a few ideas but wanted to here some other ideas. any ideas would be great thanks. also wouldnt i want all racers to be in r.o.a.r so they will have the liability insurance.


hah fire up some cones alittle white chalk on the ground and go for it


----------

